# Fort Pickens 12/27



## rum cay (Nov 15, 2010)

Went out with a buddy to Fort Pickens pier today with live shrimp and bull minnows. Water was as low as I've ever seen it. Little Sabine Bay was a dry lake bed for the most part. Anyway, first drop of the line with a live shrimp brought up a huge sheepshead that came off the hook as I brought him up. After that it was nothing but pinfish and one small flounder caught off a bull minnow. Used some of the pinfish for bait, hoping to hook a red but no dice.

Next time I'm going with either sand fleas or crabs, nothing like having your live shrimp eaten by pinfish all day, even though there were a few of the biggest pinfish I've seen.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

You are a true fisherman sir to brave that weather. Yeah driving across Mobile Bay Sunday you'd think you were driving over a desert. I guess that strong north wind helps push it out.


----------



## snapperslayer (Mar 8, 2010)

The full moon has a lot to do with the tides bein so low too... crazy the moon actually affects the ocean lol


----------

